# Military Watch Books



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi

Do any of you know of any good books about military watches ?

I've got one by a bloke called Z.M. Wesolowski but if anyone knows of any other's i'd like to hear about it.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

The one you have is about the best one I have ever seen.


----------



## ollyming (May 12, 2004)

Have a llok at http://home.earthlink.net/~modguide/modguide.html

Only covers British military watches but is very detailed.

Cheers, Olly


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Cheers Guys

Dave


----------

